# First real Muay Thai fight.



## Jarrod G. (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been training in Muay thai for over 3 years in a very good gym in Canada and have competed in numerous tournaments.  I am currently in Thailand about 3 weeks into a 1 1/2 month training session.  I have decided that I would like to set up a real fight in one of the local stadiums before I leave (in approx. 3 weeks)  I feel that my training regiment is good (2 hrs twice a day 6 days/week)  and I feel that my technique has never been cleaner or stronger.

I was wondering if anyone has had a Muay Thai fight in Thailand before that can give me any piece of advice.  I have been asking the trainers but their english isn't too good and they keep telling me "train hard" "train more" "be strong".   Although all this makes sense, I was looking for something a little more specific.  

Maybe some tips from people who have had other types of pro fights, as I have only had amateur fights up to this point.

any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't had a pro fight yet...but good luck with yours.  Have fun and let us know how badly you beat the guy.  =)


----------



## denmyos (Mar 6, 2009)

watch out for the elbows!!!

try asking this guy, he has been training in thailand for a long time.

http://fightpassport.com/category/muay-thai-training-journals/


----------



## -steve- (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck, it takes allot of guts to fight a pro. Train hard, be strong, train more.:jediduel:


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 7, 2009)

denmyos said:


> watch out for the elbows!!!
> 
> try asking this guy, he has been training in thailand for a long time.
> 
> http://fightpassport.com/category/muay-thai-training-journals/


 

Interesting blog but I'm not sure how i would ask him a question.  Besides, It doesn't sound like he has alot of pro fight experience.

Good advice on the elbows though!!  although I think he may be more surprised by my elbows, I'm a very lenky 6'1  and have extremely long elbows/knees and a great clinch.

I'm more looking for advice on how to cope with the switch from training/amateur tournaments to pro fights.


----------



## Akira (Mar 8, 2009)

What are you asking exactly?  The training program of a professional fighter?  

What's your current program?  What are you doing exactly during training?

My blog will give you some idea of what the training in thailand is like, but I have an idea you've trained in thailand before.  

www.muaythaitrainingthailand.blogspot.com


----------



## Slihn (Mar 8, 2009)

(Sorry that this is a double post , but I posted it in the wronf thread)

I once asked one of the pro fighters in our gym what the main difference between amature and pro fighters are. He told me that amatures train just as hard as the pros , but the pros are able to think more clearly in a fight. When they are in the ring , it is much more technical and they look for openings and try to create stregties more so than most amature fighters.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 8, 2009)

Slihn said:


> Thanks alot!!  Those are words of wisdom!!  It makes sense that it is all going to be about the mental game.  I appreciate you passing that along to me.
> 
> 
> @Akira  My question is about the main things I will need to focus on mentally/strategically in switching from amateur to pro fights.  I am CURRENTLY training in Thailand and have my first pro fight coming up.  My training regiment is fine(4 hrs grp training and 1 hr 1on1 per day 6 days/week)
> ...


----------



## Slihn (Mar 18, 2009)

Jarrod G. said:


> Thanks alot!! Those are words of wisdom!! It makes sense that it is all going to be about the mental game. I appreciate you passing that along to me.
> 
> 
> @Akira My question is about the main things I will need to focus on mentally/strategically in switching from amateur to pro fights. I am CURRENTLY training in Thailand and have my first pro fight coming up. My training regiment is fine(4 hrs grp training and 1 hr 1on1 per day 6 days/week)
> ...


 
Hey man , how did the fight go?
 I won mine!!

Check it out  Rounds 1 + 2    



 
Round 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6PFkVjA40Y&feature=related


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 18, 2009)

CONGRATS MAN!!! nice job...you looked good out there. it's scary..your fighting style looks alot like mine when you catch a leg.  I always try for a free shot first then the sweep.  It's classic Thai moves.  Sometime you should switch it up to the knee to the stomach though...sneaky sneaky...

Unfortunately I ran into a little speed bumb on the way to my fight. I had a knee injury that I was training through which took a turn for the worse. During training yesterday my injured knee got kicked and the power dropped out of my right kicks. After training I couldn't walk on it for about 2 hours. I am now forced to stop training with only a week left until my fight. which means...I'm not going to be able to fight this trip. I guess I am going to have to wait till next year. But maybe I can get a couple fights back in Canada to warm me up for Thailand next year.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 18, 2009)

Jarrod, too bad to hear about the knee, hopefully you can recover soon and get a fight in.

Chuck, nice win!  You looked good in there!  Always good to to see the shorter fighter kick some a$$ (says the guy who's 5'8")!  Good one!


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 19, 2009)

A quick update on my fight status...

I leave Thailand in 11 days, and my fight IS STILL NOT SET UP!!!   I have noticed weird old guys standing around the gym watching me train during my 1on1 sessions with my main coach, and I assume they are scouting my talent so that they can set up a good fight for me.  There is a complication though....

My knee has been swollen and sore for about 2 weeks now, and everytime I get kicked in the knee (my lead knee of course)  I end up not being able to walk after training.  This has not only caused me to lose alot of training time, but as it is the supporting leg for my right kicks (my power kicks) they have since gotten even weaker than my left kicks.  I'm not sure if this is part of the reason that they have not been able to find a fight for me (the inconsistancy of my skills) or maybe it's just the way they do it here.

I have decided to stick to boxing for a couple of days in order to give me knee a chance to rest.  I'm sure this won't do anything for the people who are trying to set up the fight for me, but I don't really have a choice if I want to be in good shape for my first real fight.

So I guess it all amounts to this...

Best case scenario...  They judge my talents to be less than they are, and I get a much easier opponent

Worst case scenario...  They decide that I'm not in good enough shape to fight and scrap it.

either way, it's out of my control...so here's to hoping *fingers crossed*


----------



## Slihn (Mar 20, 2009)

Jarrod G. said:


> CONGRATS MAN!!! nice job...you looked good out there. it's scary..your fighting style looks alot like mine when you catch a leg. I always try for a free shot first then the sweep. It's classic Thai moves. Sometime you should switch it up to the knee to the stomach though...sneaky sneaky...
> 
> Unfortunately I ran into a little speed bumb on the way to my fight. I had a knee injury that I was training through which took a turn for the worse. During training yesterday my injured knee got kicked and the power dropped out of my right kicks. After training I couldn't walk on it for about 2 hours. I am now forced to stop training with only a week left until my fight. which means...I'm not going to be able to fight this trip. I guess I am going to have to wait till next year. But maybe I can get a couple fights back in Canada to warm me up for Thailand next year.


 
Thanks for the congrats ! Aw man that sucks about your knee!! Sometimes life gets in the way though. Dont worry man, I am pretty sure that you learned alot in Thailand and will dominated in Canada, and when you return back to Thailand you will have much more experience. 

Hey how many fights fo you have?


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont have that many fights.  No card fights but I've placed well in a number of tournaments.  
I still have a chance to fight here, but it all depends on how well my knee heals up.  Right now, I am still acting as if the fight is going on, but have had to stop all leg techniques to let my knee heal.  I have been doing nothing but boxing for 3 days now, which is absolutely killing my shoulders.  Also, running is really high impact on the knees so I have been skipping for an hour a day which is making my calves hard as you-know-what.  I figure if my knee is ok by fight day then I won't have to cancel it, but apparently I can cancel last minute so we'll see what happens...I'll keep you updated here.

On the bright side,  the swelling in my knee was down noticably today for the first time in weeks =)  I don't know if it's the anti-inflammatories, the ice, the boxing linament, or just not getting it kicked everyday, but something seems to be working.


----------

